# Half way between Kerry and Dublin. Overnight stop.



## Bronco Lane (10 Feb 2019)

I will be travelling from Kerry to Dublin by car next May. We would like to break the journey with an overnight in a nice manor house type hotel half way. Any recommendations?


----------



## RichInSpirit (10 Feb 2019)

Horse and Jockey maybe. Near Cashel.


----------



## RedOnion (10 Feb 2019)

Assuming you're driving via Limerick / M7?

Not sure if it fits your criteria, but Ashley Park house, just outside Nenagh is a little gem. A few minutes off M7.
Fabulous food, but you need to order dinner beforehand. It's a country house B&B so there's no bar.

It's about 6 years since we stayed there, and still remember it.


----------



## robert 200 (10 Feb 2019)

Spoil yourself and have lunch in Adare Manor , you will enjoy every minute of it !!!!


----------



## Bronte (11 Feb 2019)

OP never said way he is travelling but if Adare is half way you’d be better off in The Dunraven Arms. They have lovely rooms, excellent food and an amazing breakfast. Lovely olde world charm.  Bet it’s a lot less costly than Adare Manor, but you can pop over there, have a walk around and have a coffee etc.


----------



## Bronco Lane (11 Feb 2019)

Thanks everyone. I am not sure if The Dunraven Arms or Adare Manor would be half way between Kerry and Dublin, to spend a night.
I have had a look at  RichInSpirit and Red Onion's recommendations. Probably choose Horse & Jockey of the two.


----------

